# A Haunted Halloween



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone. I've just joined the forum and wanted to share my photos of my Haunt, present and past. I have done up a web-site with pictures and videos along with some pictures and descriptions of the various projects I've been working on. Take a look.

This was really only my second year Haunting but I've been dressing up in costume to hand out candy on Halloween for a few years now. Last year I made 4 tombstones, a Grim Reaper and went all out on the decorating. This year was bigger and better - another tombstone, modified the Reaper and added a 4 foot scythe, zombie ground-breakers and an absolutely huge giant spider in my driveway.

I've learned a lot from the great work being done by everyone here on the forum and other sites and hope to continue to improve. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow! It looks like your haunt has really grown exponentionally the past few years. I especially like the tombstones and the ground breaker, they look great. Your LOTR costume was impressive too - I wouldn't have thought it was cardboard. 

thought I'd mention your url doesn't fit on my screen set to 1024x768 - I had to keep scrolling side to side to get at the content and the menu bar.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The display looks great to me UH.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice! Thankx for sharing - and welcome to the forum! Nice to see another Canadian!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great set up, your pumpkins look awsome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good looking setup. 


I like it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments I really appreciate the feedback. I had one question in regards to NickG's resolution problem with my website and having to scroll around to see everything. Did anyone else have any problems? I tried to test the site on a number of diff. setups but you can't account for everyone. Again, thanks for the comments.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Uruk-Hai said:


> ...Did anyone else have any problems? ...


I had the same problem as NickG when using my default browser which is Firefox. I switched to IE to view your site and it worked OK.

Here's a screen shot of your site at 1280x1024 using Firefox.
http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/images/screen_shot.jpg

You do have a nice setup Uruk-Hai.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a great job to me!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Surprisingly - on Safari on a mac it looks great - but FF has the same issue as the screen shot above...

Anyway - great looking haunt - I would really love to see a how to on your tombstones... what type of carving tools did you use?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking yard. I bet the tots were really scare. How did your daughter react to your makeup?


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

GREAT looking stuff...
I loved the groundbreaker, fence and reaper...very cool.

I watched your 2005 video...GREAT HAUNT...love the werewolf in the video.

Dennis


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice set up all looks great


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll have to look into the Firefox issue. Thanks.

I didn't really take the time to do a proper step-by-step how-to but I have uploaded some in-progress shots of the latest tombstone to the web-site. You can find it in the "Projects" section under "Tombstones". Here's the direct link...

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/tombstones.html

I used a wood burning tool to carve the tombstones. I would first do up the epitaph on the computer and print it out. I'd then tape it to the foam and use the wood-burner to trace out the lettering. If you we careful it would slightly melt the foam and leave an impression but not burn all the way through or melt it too much. Remove the paper and then use the wood-burning tool to melt deeply into the foam to outline the letters. I'd then go back and melt down the interior of the letters. Cracks and other details could be added the same way. For painting I use a 3 colour system. I start with an all-over dark grey coat, then, using a sponge, I dab on a medium grey. Once dry, dab on a light grey for highlights. This is a similar technique people use to paint their walls. I used the same technique on my cemetery fence to achieve a rusted metal look.

The reaper was thrown together at the last minute. I had a store-bought prop to start with but wanted to beef it up. I used a salvaged coat rack for the stand and then attached wood supports for the arms. I ran out of time to do it properly and ended up sing a huge amount of duct tape to hod it all together. A new cloak and rags, a flaming caldron and a 4 foot scythe finished him off. I'll probably tweak him further next year.

My daughter is probably too young yet to really be scared - she seemed totally unfazed by everything. We'd be in the basement and she would wave and say "hi" to the zombie ground-breaker and with the giant spider she went right up to it and patted the fur around its fangs while saying "good girl" - too funny. LOL!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone. While I haven't had a chance to edit together any of my video of this year's Haunt, I finally received the clip from the local TV program that was broadcast Halloween night. They came out on the Sunday night before Halloween and filmed for about a hour to put together the five minute clip. I've put it up on my web-site, take a look... it's on the Halloween 2006 page about 1/2 way down under the MeTV Clip heading.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice clip. It was long as well. They showed a lot of your stuff. 

The reporter girl was kind of ditzy, but she was cute. lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks real good.
Love the fence and tombstones.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

U-H Welcome to the forum. Your set up was just awsome. Love the ground breaker and also a fabulous job on lighting. Keep up the great work.


----------

